# V-Cube 5 Adjustable Core Idea?



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 12, 2010)

Thats what i thought of...


----------



## Dene (Apr 12, 2010)

Just a question: how often exactly do you plan on adjusting your V5? I don't see the point.


----------



## Novriil (Apr 12, 2010)

it has been already made by badmephisto


----------



## Meep (Apr 12, 2010)

I did this, it spins a lot better than how my worn out V5 spun. Though it pops ridiculously after a while (Even after tightening). =(


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> Just a question: how often exactly do you plan on adjusting your V5? I don't see the point.



its just to make my v-cube 5 loose enough because it used to be very stiff


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 12, 2010)

Just thought I'd post this:

I have a spare adjustable V-Cube 5 core laying around here, so if anyone needs one I would be willing to trade (Please via PM though).


----------



## Mastersonian (Apr 12, 2010)

It really isn't that hard, I made my three original v-cubes adjustable in less then 30 minutes.


----------



## riffz (Apr 12, 2010)

Dene said:


> Just a question: how often exactly do you plan on adjusting your V5? I don't see the point.



Well its still a good option for people who's v-cubes have become to loose. This way they can tighten it up again. Also, I rarely solve my 5x5 so it might be a good trade-off to working it in.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Apr 12, 2010)

I've found it rather easy to make an adjustable V-Cube 5. All you need is 4-40 x 1" screws, cube4you core, soldering iron, & sharp wire cutters. I could probably make one in 20 minutes.

I've been planning to make a video about it along with the V-Cube 6 & 7. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2010)

my entire v-cube collection is adjustable. I managed to take out the rivets without damaging the core and I just use alpha screws and springs. it works pretty nicely.

EDIT - panda (though he quit?) here on the forums made adjustable v-5 cubes beforehand. it's not really new.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 12, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I've found it rather easy to make an adjustable V-Cube 5. All you need is 4-40 x 1" screws, cube4you core, soldering iron, & sharp wire cutters. I could probably make one in 20 minutes.
> 
> I've been planning to make a video about it along with the V-Cube 6 & 7. Maybe tomorrow.



I don't know about V-Cubes, but my KO 7x7 is adjustable but it really doesn't help because if you unscrew it even a little bit, the center cap won't fit.


----------



## Meep (Apr 12, 2010)

iSpinz said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > I've found it rather easy to make an adjustable V-Cube 5. All you need is 4-40 x 1" screws, cube4you core, soldering iron, & sharp wire cutters. I could probably make one in 20 minutes.
> ...



Like someone said earlier, it's moreso a fix for when they start getting too loose. It's not exactly to make it much better, but an attempt to prevent it from sucking.


----------



## iSpinz (Apr 12, 2010)

Meep said:


> iSpinz said:
> 
> 
> > Me Myself & Pi said:
> ...


Ah.


----------



## Stefan (Apr 12, 2010)

To those who have taken V-cube frames apart: Do they have washers?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> To those who have taken V-cube frames apart: Do they have washers?



nope. only a spring and rivet.


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 12, 2010)

well, i can't take the rivets off the core of my v-cube 5 core

but just wanted to show my idea thats all

and i can't wait to see MeMyselfAndPi Tutorial for it


----------



## Mr Cubism (Apr 12, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I've been planning to make a video about it along with the V-Cube 6 & 7. Maybe tomorrow.



Yes, please do it. It would be interesting!


----------



## HASH-CUBE (Apr 12, 2010)

Mr Cubism said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > I've been planning to make a video about it along with the V-Cube 6 & 7. Maybe tomorrow.
> ...



SAME!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Apr 12, 2010)

Adjustable V-Cube 6:






Ignore the language, pay attention to the pictures. I made that because my V6 was too loose. The cube dont have any mod beside the hardware change.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 12, 2010)

Just so that you know, this has already been done the year the V-cubes came out, by many of the cubers from different cubing communities arounf the world, especially in Taiwan. 

The V-cubes (from what i heard) loosens very badly because there are no washers and the spring ends are very sharp. it scrapes away the plastic at the bottom of the center piece until it goes all the way through. It is recommended to mod your V-cube core even if it is new, because the mod will increase the lifespan of the cube.


----------



## Dene (Apr 13, 2010)

The YJs were out in the same year the v-cubes came out?


----------



## Stefan (Apr 13, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> only a spring and rivet.





daniel0731ex said:


> The V-cubes (from what i heard) loosens very badly because there are no washers and the spring ends are very sharp. it scrapes away the plastic at the bottom of the center piece until it goes all the way through.



That's what I thought, thanks. Mine has gotten loose and I don't like it. Using rivets but no washers... it's like they *want* their cubes to go bad, by making them go bad and trying to keep us from preventing it. Not exactly a reason for me to like Verdes more.


----------



## Mastersonian (Apr 13, 2010)

Yeah, I definetly will be adding washers to mine.


----------



## riffz (Apr 13, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > only a spring and rivet.
> ...



That is truly eye-opening. Mr. Cohen should mention it to Verdes.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Apr 13, 2010)

Alright, here's the video!

[youtube]<object width="853" height="505"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qiPPFVjja0Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qiPPFVjja0Q&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="853" height="505"></embed></object>[/youtube]

I'd like to thank Sn3kyPandaMan from this thread for its motivation for this tutorial!
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14517


----------



## cubesolver77 (May 1, 2010)

I tried to do this for the past couple of days and i can get it assmebled and turning but the screw pops out and at least half the cube goes on the floor any advice?


----------

